
List of US Data Centers - penteston
https://datacentercatalog.com/usa
======
peter_d_sherman
Observation: I never thought about it until now, but...

 _Data Centers exist at the nexus of technology, real estate, and
marketing..._

In other words, to succeed as a new data center (should one decide that that
is a business they would want to embark on!), one would want to know not only
the technology side of things -- but would ideally also have a background in
real estate -- and marketing as well...

Yes, I'd love to run a data center business in the future, but I don't have a
background in real estate or marketing -- at least, not quite at this point in
time! <g>

So the data center will have to wait... for now... <g>

(Other unrelated observation: A bidding system for colocation space would be
one heck of an idea for someone to implement...)

